# opinions on refinishing my 20ga



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

i have an old h&r single shot 20ga and a few months back i refinished the wood and now i need to finish it. i'm unsure what would look best with the wood and looking for opinions. i will probably end up using durabake just for the simplicity and anything will make the reciever and barrel look better than it does now. so what color you guys think i should go with...gloss or matte...too many choices. here is a pic of how it looks now with the wood redone.


----------



## Aarolar (Dec 14, 2008)

You can have a gun of that size/complexity hot blued for around 125ish dollars probably, that would be my choice. Other than that you can parkerize it or like you said duracoat or other bake on finish. But IMO the blue is going to look the best with that wood...


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

yea, blued would be my first choice, but i don't want to pay to have it done because i'd spend as much as the gun is worth. it's just the cheap topper model, but i got it free sooo, can't complain. durabake does have a "gun blue" just don't know how that would look being spray on.


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

I also think blued is the way to go with the wood


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm a little old fashoned. So a blued gun looks best to me. Other finishes work better to hide any flaws in the steel but if it's not real dinged up that would be what I'd look into. And a hot blue..Not that cold blue kit thing. It's good for touch ups but a whole gun I would not attempt to do.

Now there are a few other finishes but if the wood is any good it might take away from the gun to use them.


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

well if it was cheap or i could do it, it would get blued. the wood looks 100 times better than it did, but its not perfect and it's only a $150 gun. and anything will look better than the grey crap on it now, just don't know which of my options would end up looking best. i did see a parkerizing kit on midway, anybody used it...i don't want to get in over my head though


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

*how 'bout black oxide?*

black with that nice red?

http://www.caswellplating.com/kits/black.htm

its not that expensive for what it is....

would this be an appropriate finish?


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

jc27310 said:


> black with that nice red?
> 
> http://www.caswellplating.com/kits/black.htm
> 
> ...


hmmm, that looks simple enough and would probably look pretty good. thanks for posting that link. i'm going to look into it, just wonder how it will hold up to heat...i just skimmed through so i got read it all and maybe email them and find out more info.


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

*it should be ok with the heat...*



not_possible said:


> hmmm, that looks simple enough and would probably look pretty good. thanks for posting that link. i'm going to look into it, just wonder how it will hold up to heat...i just skimmed through so i got read it all and maybe email them and find out more info.


the problem might be with "long term durability"... it's not considered a "military grade" finish on firearms, even though people use it that way. You will need to keep it oiled.. it could be a "retro thing" for you...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_oxide
it is essential the precursor of bluing
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluing_(steel)

for the ease of use (safe DIY) and a bit easier on the environment, you cannot go wrong. you will find black oxide on automotive hardware and tools.... if it doesn't work out, you can always have some really bitchin tools in the garage! I was considering using it on a pair of weber carburetors myself...


----------

